# Apache et php...

## arlequin

Question.

Sur une gentoo 1.4, quel est le moyen le plus simple (ou le plus court) pour rajouter le support du php à apache ? qu'est-ce que je dois installer (y a plein de truc php à emerger, mais bon...)

J'ai tenté de compiler php-2.4 et apache 1.3.27 à la mains (c'est honteux sur une gentoo, je sais), mais sans succés : plantage de la compilation d'apache au moment où il attrape le phpmod   :Sad: 

Donc si qqun a une idée, une astuce, a déjà réussi à le faire...

Merci d'avance !!   :Cool: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

je l'ai fait, il suffit de faire un emerge apache puis un emerge php.

Ensuite pour intégrer le support PHP tu modifie simplement le fichier /etc/conf.d/apache en lui ajoutant cette ligne :

```
APACHE_OPTS="-D PHP4"
```

Puis tu n'as plus qu'à lancer apache avec cette commande :

```
runscript /etc/init.d/apache start
```

Voila, en espérant avoir aidé  :Smile: 

----------

## b_Q

Après emerge mod_php

Pas oublier l'étape 1. comme indiqué dans son ebuild 

...

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo

        einfo "To have Apache run php programs, please do the following:"

        einfo "1. Execute the command:"

        einfo " \"ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-php/${PF}/${PF}.ebuild config\""

        einfo "2. Edit /etc/conf.d/apache and add \"-D PHP4\""

        einfo

        einfo "Please remeber:"

        einfo "This install of PHP has set register_globals = On (lower security)"

        einfo "Please read http://www.php.net/release_4_1_2.php"

        einfo "(Section: External variables) for further information."

        einfo

}

----------

